# My R34 is back!



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Yep, she's back with some new 'cosmetics'.










How aggressive?










The new carbon wing:










The view most people will see:










Big car, little car!










Engine bay


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Guy,

It looks fantastic! 

I thought your R34 was silver?  

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Guy,

Very nice!!!!

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*R34*

Elliott,

No - it's always been silver.

Shin,

Thanks for getting the Top Secret front bumper.....!

Guy


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Guy 

That is one tidy R34 glad to see it back on the road

Keith


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Guy

That's a nice combination, a Porker and a mean looking R34 !!

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Super looking car!!...or should I say cars!

Must ask who makes that carbon wing? Looks amazing!

Those tyres are just huge


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work on the R34, Guy. Looks sensational! That front end looks very familiar - even down to the missing badge.  Cool! 

Cya O!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome collection of cars!!
The R34 looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Guy, that looks absolutely sensational....i would be so proud to own that car....infact i don't think it would ever leave my sight (i'm bad enough with my R32 !).

Can't wait to see that at a meet very soon. A real head turner with the power to back it up !

Stunning !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ah man - awesome, looks so individual.
Love it. 
Sushi?

Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Forget the rice  go for fish only - sashimi..


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm surprised no-one has commented on the intercooler


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

dan0h said:


> *I'm surprised no-one has commented on the intercooler  *


Oh christ, I thought that was the garage door.

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice to see something slighlty different for a change! Top car Guy.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent looking car Guy! :smokin: 

One thing made me wonder: Howcome Top Secret's got only one air intake on the left side close to the turning signal on the front spoiler? Why not one on the right aswell?

/Perra


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

because the air-box/filters are on the passenger side....plus it looks cool not being completely symmetrical! :smokin: 

(remember the Evo 6 TME?)


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice*

Sweet R34. Now sell the Porsche & tranfer it's colour scheme to the Skyline.

Mr Ford was right ( and a cheapskate).


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> *because the air-box/filters are on the passenger side....plus it looks cool not being completely symmetrical! :smokin:
> 
> (remember the Evo 6 TME?) *


Sure I remember the TME. A friend of mine's got one. The reason I asked was that the Nismo-front's got air intakes on both sides and that made me wonder if there's any benefit from just having one inlet.

Thanks anyway, Dino.

/Perra


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Saw it in the flesh the other day, looks even better with the front splitter on


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Was stuck for something to do while I was waiting for a download, so tried my hand at cabrio-lizing Guys excellent R34.

Hope you don't mind Guy!

(The seats are near impossible to do with the windows up )


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Topless R34*

Durzel,

Don't start giving me ideas, I've only just got it back.....!

I was also think about a monster truck version of an R33.......:smokin: 


Guy


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> Was stuck for something to do while I was waiting for a download, so tried my hand at cabrio-lizing Guys excellent R34.


*Hands Guy an UZI, and BBD Grabs an M16*

Wanna go first ?

I like it a lot I am wondering what lowering springs of Shocks have you got on ,, my GTR has TE37's Bronze but its not as low as your ride


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

:smokin: 

The car looks amazing as is Guy, as I'm sure you already know  The carbon spoiler is just magic.

Those TE37s look quite unique - I didn't realise you could get them in bronze with a polished outer rim.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Guy's wheels*

Hi Durzel,

It is Top Secret special edition TE37.
The colour is not bronze but gold.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Great looking car!!!

Very nicely done


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Wheels/Shocks*

Durzel,

Shin got it right as usual, these are a custom version of LE37s sold by Top Secret. They are 10.5 inches wide and have 295/35 tyres on all round.

BBD,

I have the Trust Dowmax Springs on (which give it the low ride height) and also Kayaba adjustable shocks.

Part of the reason it looks so low is that the Top Secret Front Bumper is deeper and also the tyres are a slightly bigger overall diameter than standard and hence fill the arches to capacity (they required bodywork modifications to fit).

Here's a close up (also shows the Tarox 10-pot brakes):










Guy


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Awesome Guy,
I feel like kneeling in prayer everytime I see it !!!
Aint BB just the colour !!!
one thing, spray some teeth on that monster of an IC  
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Regards
wroestar


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Food for thought*


Amazing. Whenever you think theres nothing more that can be done cosmetically another wonderful interpretation comes along.
Well done that man.
:smokin:


----------



## Red-Alert (Apr 20, 2003)

man its absolutelly GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous piece of automotive art.

I'm most happy to have already seen this beauty as a work in progress. Looks absolutely stunning now completed. 

Guy, must be nice to have it back and in finer form than ever.
Wheels look superb.....something about gold wheels with polished rims   

Now keep it away from those damn buses.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*My car*

Red Alert,

The car has been built by Abbey Motorsport here in the UK, both the engine and the cosmetics and they have done a fantastic job.

I just took her out for a run and the car is so damn fast and also gets so many looks. 

I can't wait for Mark at Abbey to fit the 1000cc injectors and new fuel pipes and tanks, as I just hit 97% injector duty on the 680cc injectors and I'm only running 1.2bar.

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Guy....how does the big single compare to the big twins you had previously ? (can't beat the noise of those big singles !!!!!)

I understand that it may be difficult to compare directly as you've probably had some other significant changes to the spec of the engine, but i am interested to hear how it feels compared to the old setup.

Once again, stunning car.....quite simply one of the best i know of.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Guy,

Sounds like it's an interesting engine you've got there !!   :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*stunning*

She looks very sweet indeed.

Mint condition!!!:smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Two legends that should be on any list to fill a garage. The Porsche is beautiful, the ultimate of all I think of the body shapes and more so of the current 996 and the R34 I’m lost for words……

Parm

Guy have you scooped any foxes with that intercooler,if there was a tax for cars scooping in air I’d hate to hazard a guess what it would be for the R34! 

Is the 993 standard RS?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy,

Nice to see your car back, and looking better than ever!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great to see it Guy, mean lookin' machine :smokin: 

Durzel, like the convertable look too  

Claire


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*soooooooo cooool*

Well done Guy,

I know you have spent an absolute fortune on this car, but I have to say, It does look like a 100k car, so I guess you have got your moneys worth.

I spent a while just gawping at it the last three visits to abbeys.

Well done mate.

Can I book a flight please??

James.................:smokin:


----------



## nismopower299 (May 13, 2003)

Looks awesome mate, would love to see it in the flesh


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*hurry !!*

Nismobrown,

Better to see it sooner than later mate, in case Guy parks it under an avalanche, or a South American Tribal Shamen turns it into a water melon !!

Sorry big man, couldnt resist    

Seeya at the next hopper matey,

James...............:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pictures*

I've just added a picture of the engine bay to my first post - I forgot earlier.

Guy


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Hmm ok we got them Top Secret TE37 Rims in one of teh cars around here ,, the Middel Badge looks different thou its bigger stands out more Chrom rim and a VR lettering inside in chrome with carbon fiber look in the background


----------

